# Cyclist killed in Central Utah



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

Yesterday at 10:55 am a 33 yr old cyclist was killed when hit by a car on Hwy 89 near Sterling.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

damn! what happened? was it the drivers fault?


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

Not sure...no one saw the accident. So it is still under investigation.


----------

